

Show HN: iOS app with algorithms to reconnect missed connections - elliottburris
https://slipperapp.com/

======
elliottburris
I started working on Slipper because I've long been a fan of the missed
connections section on Craigslist. Each post provides a genuine glimpse at
human action (or inaction) and the resulting vulnerabilities. However, I've
been frustrated with the ineffectiveness of the current system. The ultimate
disappointment of missed connections currently lies in the fact that most
posts die a quiet death in the endless internet ether.

Slipper takes on this challenge through algorithms that continuously match
posts to people. We determine the probability that each post is about each of
our users, or that a user may recognize the target of the post. If the
algorithms provide a strong signal, we send the user a push notification
telling them to check out the relevant post. Our servers are continuously
calculating these probabilities to create a fresh experience each time the app
is opened.

Still early stage, but I'd really appreciate your feedback. Thanks!

